# Steckdose mit RCD überwachen?



## El Cattivo (25 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
ich möchte in meinem Schaltschrank eine von außen zugängliche Steckdose einbauen. Laut Norm muss diese mit einem RCD überwacht werden. 
Was mache ich nun, wenn die Zuleitung von einem  Schaltschrank einen Schuko-Stecker hat. Muss ich meine Steckdose trotzdem überwachen? Macht eigentlich keinen Sinn, da der Schaltschrank ja schon an einer RCD überwachten Steckdose steckt. Ab was passiert, wenn er mal an einer "alten" Dose steckt?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Oktober 2018)

> Macht eigentlich keinen Sinn, da der Schaltschrank ja schon an einer RCD überwachten Steckdose steckt.



Woher weißt du das? Es gibt genug Betriebe oder Privatgebäude, wo nicht jede oder sogar keiner Steckdose ein FI vorgeschaltet ist. ( Altbestandsbauten )


----------



## El Cattivo (25 Oktober 2018)

Das ist eben die verzwickte Situation. Wahrscheinlich ist es am besten, wenn ich es über die Betriebsanleitung vorschreibe.


----------



## weißnix_ (25 Oktober 2018)

Ich würde den RCD in jedem Falle einbauen.
Was machst Du, wenn der Schrank einen Festanschluss bekommt?
Da würde ich mich auf keine Diskussion einlassen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Oktober 2018)

Also wenn es nur ums Geld geht, ein Döpke 2pol. 0.03A kostet um die 20€
Wenn ich ab und an mal sehe, was bei unseren Schaltschränken alles angeschlossen
wird ( also die im Schaltschrank ). Vom Staubsauger, Hochdruckreiniger, Ladegeräte,
Schlagschrauber, Computer..... schon alles gesehen.

Daher, ob Pflicht oder nicht. Bei uns kommt immer einer an die interne Servicesteckdose ( externe verbauen wir nicht )


----------

